# claires fake nials wiht glue help!!!!!!



## patches2593 (Mar 10, 2012)

i bought fake nails from claires and it comes with the glue to apply the nails to your nails. can the glue do harm? can u just apply the glue right to your nail or the fake nail first? can someone help me because i don't know what to do!!! can these damage your nails? 

thank you


----------



## JimD (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a guy ..... what do I know.....but here's a vid-link to youtube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO6zia9Lwgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO6zia9Lwgw[/ame]


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 10, 2012)

omg!! thanks sooo much! that helped as lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 10, 2012)

That's something your probably never thought you'd ever help with, Jim.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 10, 2012)

:goodjob


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 10, 2012)

Jim is a super helpful sort of guy like that


----------



## Anaira (Mar 10, 2012)

It will damage your nails; just 'cos glue does. Some are better/worse than others, but I've never used Claire's, though, so I don't know how good/bad it is. Try googling and seeing what other people have to say?


----------



## wendymac (Mar 10, 2012)

Any fake nails are bad. Your nails need to breathe, and with fake nails they can't. That's why people that always wear them have ugly yellow nails. Occasionally they probably don't hurt, but for long-term use I think they can detrimental to your real nails.

With horses, nails aren't even a possibility, so I'm just going by what my friends/family tell me. LOL


----------



## Samara (Mar 11, 2012)

JimD wrote:


> I'm a guy ..... what do I know.....but here's a vid-link to youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO6zia9Lwgw
> 
> Â




Audibly^ lol'd.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't get the idea of fake nails. If you take care of your original nails and not chew them, you wouldn't need fake nails. That's just my opinion. But just a word of advise, fungus can grow under the quick if not properly done, which in turn will run the original nail and cause problems. It's not pretty. And it's not a good experience. Very painful. Knew someone who went through that all to look good. 

If you can grow your nails or they break, there's something lacking in your diet. Maybe looking at that instead hiding the problem under fake nails would be best. Again, that's my opinion. Maybe get away from the instant gratification idea and work on a long term positive way of growing your nails. I'm old fashion, and I apologize for that. 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 11, 2012)

Not to scare anyone, but it is something to think about.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/medical/IM00776

K


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 11, 2012)

they are the cheap ones so they wont stay on long... so could fungus still grow? im not getting the fake nails that are professionally done and stay on for a VERY long time soooo


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 11, 2012)

how do u even take the glue off anyways?


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 11, 2012)

i got the nails for st. patricks day


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 11, 2012)

Again have no clue about fake nails, but having them on for a few days or for a party I don't think will cause fungus. And regarding the glue, could nail polish remover help? Again have no clue about fake nails.

K


----------



## nermal71 (Mar 11, 2012)

Short term for a few days is not going to cause fungus. Yes it can damage your nail. Removing them you use acetone nail polish remover and soak your nails in them till the glue lets loose. But the inexpensive ones may just pop off. 

As to if you are healthy and eat right and work at you can have nice nails...that is not always the case. Some medications will cause you to have brittle nails and no amount of healthy eating will fix that. Also people with thyroid issues may have problems with brittle nails even when their meds are regulated and levels are where they should be. So no not everyone can grow their nails and for those of us that can't it is sometimes very embarassing to have nails shorter than a mans.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel for anyone with an issue with their nails, whether it be hand or foot. I just don't understand why anyone would cover up a brittle nail with a fake nail. If your nails are brittle, something is not right. It may not be an alarming not right, but it's still not right. Nails are a waste product of the body like your hair. It has a little bit of everything in it. I'm not in that catagory of society where I need to be stunning or attractive. I'm at an age now, that this is what you get. My nails are clean, my hair is turning grey but clean. 

What I would recommend going to a dermatologist and find out how naturally to get your brittle nails healthy again. They know about how medications affect. Also stress affects your nails and your hair. It just isn't the poop hole that gets messed up with stress. Your whole body does. 

And in today's world, what isn't stressful. But go to a dermatologist. Find out the real deal instead of hiding it under fake because of embarrassment. Understand exactly where you are coming from and what you are up against. But find out what's wrong first. Then approach the resolve. 

K


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you everybody!!!!


----------



## Anaira (Mar 12, 2012)

I like to have pretty nails, and I used to do pottery, which necessitates short nails.  I've never actually used fake nails, but there are plenty of reasons why people use fake nails, even if they don't have bad nails. Short nails because of work, etc, and then one weekend they want pretty nails.
It's the little things that help a woman with low self esteem; if you don't need it, then awesome! I'm amazed, and envy you. But just little things, like carefully done nails, do wonders for boosting self esteem.

Patches, I would love to see pictures of your nails!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a terrible nail biter...i try so hard to not bite my nails. But when stress comes, the nail biting starts...so sometimes I put fake nails on for like 2 weeks and let my real nails grow out some and then soak the fake nails off and get my real nails done...it usually keeps me from biting them. I was doing really good about not biting them, but these past couple of months it has been a three ring circus so my nails have taken a hit


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 12, 2012)

Rachel, I don't know if this will help, but maybe doing something else with your hands would cut down on the biting. I do figure eights with one figure at a time, with some circles thrown in. I put the tip of my finger in the palm of my other hand, on a chair arm, or whatever.


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 13, 2012)

i wil totally post pictures when i get them on!!!! im hoping soon ill be able to post pics of my bunnys cage and other pictures of my bunny with the cat snuggling and others!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 13, 2012)

I have horrible ridges in my nails and they break really short. I know it is because of medical issues, but even with it under control medically I can't grow my nails. I don't mind because I do so much with my hands (gardning, the buns, typing all day) that long nails would bug me.

IMHO if nails are too long it makes a woman look like they don't really do anything. That could be a good or bad thing.


----------

